
Connect your Android phone with your Mac via KDE Connect - logix
https://kde.inoki.cc/2019/07/16/KDE-Connect-macOS/
======
notamy
Perhaps a bit off-topic, but I'm curious: is there anything like this for
Linux <-> iOS?

~~~
josteink
This. I’m missing KDE Connect so much since moving to iOS.

~~~
chacha2
Shouldn't have picked a jailed OS then. You're a prisoner to your own phone.

~~~
josteink
Android is being locked down as we speak too, and iOS has on average a much
nicer user experience.

There’s no good choice right now, and you simply have to choose what
shortcomings you want to deal with.

------
IronBacon
KDE Connect also works quite well paired with Gnome using the GSConnect
extension: [https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-
gsconnec...](https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-
gsconnect/wiki)

